# Ivermectin and ear mites?



## cnvh (Jun 11, 2008)

I believe our buck may have ear mites in one ear... the inside is all crusty-brown and looking gunky; the other ear is fine. Also, he's not behaving unusually-- he's eating/drinking, running around as usual, not holding his head funny, etc.

I did some searching and found some suggestions re: using Ivermectin as a treatment. I'm familiar with horses, and Ivermectin is a common wormer; I believe the wormer is 1.87% Ivermectin. Is this OK or is there some other product I should be using? (I'm planning to administer topically if possible.)


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I know many people use such products on rabbits, and there is definitely a place for it, but why not try using plain old vegetable or mineral oil first? It should smother the mites quite effectively and is very safe.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

The problem with using plain oil is this: Once the present batch is smothered you have to keep doing it for a long time because more keep hatching. Ivermectin kills off the breeding adults and since it is active for a while it also kills hatching parasites.

We use ivermectin 1 % topically in the ear for cats, dogs. I assume it will work for rabbits. I can't think why it wouldn't. It takes a small drop rubbed on the ear flap, and that's it. It can also be used as an injection, though I believe that is better saved for when there are mange (skin) parasites, rather than ear mites. I also honestly think there is better outcome with the ivermectin than with the plain oil. We have used both, and the ivermectin is my preferred treatment. It's obviously and off label use of the chemical, but it does work. 

Oil will allow some of the gunk to clean out of the ear as the rabbit shakes it. It is good to clean the gunk out so there is less chance of a secondary infection.


----------



## cnvh (Jun 11, 2008)

Is 1.87% Ivermectin OK? (I'm envisioning buying a tube of horse wormer and using that...) If not, is 1% Ivermectin available, like at Tractor Supply or someplace similar?


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm sure what Maggie suggested would work,,
It all depends on your stuation...
If you're anything like me,, I will scour the horizons,, (what I have)..
If you can afford to get the 1% Ivermecton,,, for this one possible use,, then do that..
If not,, then the mineral oil works just fine...
Gary H.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I should have mentioned that at least one follow-up treatment would be necessary with oil, in case there were some hatched after the treatment. I always go for the least intervention necessary... just my nature not to reach for medications first. Both work; do what seems best to you.


----------



## cnvh (Jun 11, 2008)

OK, we picked up some mineral oil tonight so we're going to try that tomorrow-- if it doesn't seem to do the trick, I'll look into getting some Ivermectin.

Last question(s)-- how much mineral oil to use, and how to apply? Do I put it on a cotton ball and wipe it in that way, or do I just dump some straight into the ear? (Either way, this is going to be one unhappy bun...)


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

If you have a syringe or small squirt bottle, use that to apply it. I'd warm it very slightly (to body temperature) and squirt it into the ear so that it coats the parts that look crusted and then runs down into the ear. Bun will not love you for this, but it won't cause pain. It will "feel funny" and he will shake his head furiously, which will both spread the oil around and dislodge some of the gunk.

I agree that if the problem keeps returning that you may need other measures. Ear mites are easy for rabbits to pick up from rodents etc. 

Ear mites have not been a major problem here, but our first buck had them when he arrived and the olive oil we used worked just fine. It's a good idea to treat both ears, just in case.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Oil or Ivermectin for earmites in rabbits
You can use baby oil, or vegetable oil put into to smother the mites, repeat every two or three days for 10 days. I use a little squirt bottle to put one or two tablespoon of oil in the affected ear. Hold the head for a minute to let the oil work in and to prevent the rabbit from shaking the oil out all over the place. Did I mention not to do this in the living room?

Do not use WD40 which can be toxic.

See below for ivermectin


From the rabbitgeek files:
Ivomec ivermectin 1% .018 cc per lb of live weight

Ivomec, ivermectin 1%
The tested dosage for rabbits is 0.018 cc per lb of live weight

10 lbs is .18 cc
5 lbs is .09 cc

Inject under the skin between the shoulder blades of the rabbit.

Some people report good results by giving the solution orally to the rabbit, squirting into the mouth by syringe with no needle. This has not been researched clinically.

**Some people also report good results putting drops directly into the ear. Again, this has not been researched clinically.**

Repeat in 10-14 days to get the mite eggs that hatch out.
It would be a good idea to treat all the rabbits in the herd at the same time.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------

